# My Nissan's Rollin!



## ready2hunt (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all! So in the past 3 months, I have devoted every free hour to my 1986 Nissan 720 4x4. I haven't posted much here, but have learned tons from trolling and reading. For the most part, I have done the following, 3" body lift, 3" suspension lift, new shocks, new timing chain, cam sprocket, crank sprocket, tensioner, guides, weber carb, plugs, wires, exhaust, steering column, battery, seats, door panels, counsel, carpet, clutch, slave cylinder, throw out bearings, roll pan, tires and wheels, tons of miscellaneous parts. 

I have attached a before and after photo, for anyone that cares.

Before









After









I do have a question, and hopefully someone will chime in. It does have some valve noise, at all time, no biggie. Maybe an adjustment will cure that, but I'm not really worried, sounds like a 22R. BUT, when I get it at a high rpm, or if I'm at a higher rmp in 3rd gear and feather the throttle, I get a different type of clatter. I do believe it's valve clatter, but not sure. It sounds KIND OF like rods, but it's in the top end, and usually at high rpm. Will adjusting the valve lash help that, or is it something more? It has 202k on it, and other than that, it runs great. I do have another truck, bad bottom end, with only 174k on it, and am possibly think about just doing a head swap.....

What do you guys think about the high rmp clatter?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

it's hard to say without being able to hear the noise for oneself. Adjusting the valves is pretty easy on that engine (easier before you lifted it!), so I would suggest starting there and see if the noise goes away.


----------

